# Heads UP, Urbanites. AntiFa Says They'll Block Your Travel



## Denton

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...ifa-issues-public-threat-against-trump-voters

Summary: If Trump doesn't concede by Sunday, AntiFa leader says they'll block roads in Conservative areas. He also says they'll be armed and shoot anyone who tries to run through their roadblocks.

When are we going to start playing Cowboys and Dumbasses?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Note to self: Stock the vehicles with rolls of quarters so I can wash those grease stains off every day.


----------



## rstanek

And it begins.....


----------



## gyro_cfi

rstanek said:


> And it begins.....


With you brother. We won't start it but, I'm not stopping when I hear "No Mas" either.


----------



## Piratesailor

Don’t get too upset. He’s nothing but a troll that has been winding up conservatives with this BS.

I did some research on this asshat and there isn’t anything to his “threat”. He’s just trolling various conservative websites and stirring up trouble. 

His twitter account was suspended as well (surprisingly).


----------



## Kauboy

They mean "conservative areas" in liberal hell holes. If they tried this in actual conservative areas, the body count would be stupendous.
Anyone tries to block my free travel and threatens me with a gun is directly threatening my life over my free exercise of rights. They will be killed where they stand without a word exchanged.

I'm done with this shit.


----------



## Denton

Piratesailor said:


> Don't get too upset. He's nothing but a troll that has been winding up conservatives with this BS.
> 
> I did some research on this asshat and there isn't anything to his "threat". He's just trolling various conservative websites and stirring up trouble.
> 
> His twitter account was suspended as well (surprisingly).


I don't get upset. I get prepared.

I also take seriously any threat. Earlier threats might have rang hollow but the next threat might not and it might catch you off guard.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...ifa-issues-public-threat-against-trump-voters
> 
> Summary: If Trump doesn't concede by Sunday, AntiFa leader says they'll block roads in Conservative areas. He also says they'll be armed and shoot anyone who tries to run through their roadblocks.
> 
> When are we going to start playing Cowboys and Dumbasses?


Whether this is BS or not, I am prepared for such an incident.

How do they know that anybody driving is a libtard or a conservative???

They could scare their supporting people like the incident in NYC where the victims drove over the rioters and killed a couple I think.

They run the risk of getting all of their black and off white asses killed by the residents of such conservative areas.

I will tell you, I don't give a damn what color they are, block me and then deal with the aftermath you brought on yourselves.


----------



## SOCOM42

Piratesailor said:


> Don't get too upset. He's nothing but a troll that has been winding up conservatives with this BS.
> 
> I did some research on this asshat and there isn't anything to his "threat". He's just trolling various conservative websites and stirring up trouble.
> 
> His twitter account was suspended as well (surprisingly).


But other BLM nuts will think about it, after reading such crap, and then become active copycats.


----------



## Sasquatch

Sounds like a terrorist threat to me. Why is this asshole not in jail already?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301

Because he is on the "correct" side according to the da's in those areas...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Sasquatch said:


> Sounds like a terrorist threat to me. Why is this asshole not in jail already?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe because the powers that be have their hands tied, or else they want this?


----------



## CapitalKane49p

DEATH RACE 2020

How many points for a Hipster with the greasy hair and the bad ink?

GodSPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!


----------



## MisterMills357

Antifa is over-playing its hand, it is one thing to block roads, but it is another thing to threaten people.

They will lose that battle every time that they try it. They will be run over by terrified people, and they will be shot, by people who aren't afraid of them.

I guess that never occurs to them.


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...ifa-issues-public-threat-against-trump-voters
> 
> Summary: If Trump doesn't concede by Sunday, AntiFa leader says they'll block roads in Conservative areas. He also says they'll be armed and shoot anyone who tries to run through their roadblocks.
> 
> When are we going to start playing Cowboys and Dumbasses?


Oh please, oh please, oh please let these liberal scum block my path and pull a gun on me. OH PLEASE! OH PLEASE!! OH PLEASE!!!


----------



## stevekozak

gyro_cfi said:


> With you brother. We won't start it but, I'm not stopping when I hear "No Mas" either.


It has been a really shitty year. Some release would be nice!!


----------



## SOCOM42

The more I think about their statements, the more it pisses me off, who the F"K do those black bastards think they are?????

They want a fight, OK, let them come out into the burbs and start something other than just running their mouths off from a safe place

behind a whole bunch of other turds like them.

They had better look at what happens to their bro's off the horn of Africa when the whites start to get serious about their BS.

This isn't Zimbabwe where fuzzy wuzzies are running the show, nor are we sheep bending to kiss their black asses on demand.

I think they will push the envelope too far, and it is going to blow up in their faces, I am nobody's ass lick and I never will be. 

If I say what I really want to here, annie will ban the shit out of me, I am pissed!!!!!!!


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> The more I think about their statements, the more it pisses me off, who the F"K do those black bastards think they are?????
> 
> They want a fight, OK, let them come out into the burbs and start something other than just running their mouths off from a safe place
> 
> behind a whole bunch of other turds like them.
> 
> They had better look at what happens to their bro's off the horn of Africa when the whites start to get serious about their BS.
> 
> This isn't Zimbabwe where fuzzy wuzzies are running the show, nor are we sheep bending to kiss their black asses on demand.
> 
> I think they will push the envelope too far, and it is going to blow up in their faces, I am nobody's ass lick and I never will be.
> 
> If I say what I really want to here, annie will ban the shit out of me, I am pissed!!!!!!!


The majority ain't Black. They are punk-ass white.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> The majority ain't Black. They are punk-ass white.


Anarchists pretending to support BLM while they are pushing for socialism/communism.

I've seen blacks pissed on youtube where they confront Antifa and say you don't represent us!


----------



## Prepared One

(SIGH) So many dumbasses, so little time.


----------



## MisterMills357

inceptor said:


> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority ain't Black. They are punk-ass white.
> 
> 
> 
> Anarchists pretending to support BLM while they are pushing for socialism/communism.
> 
> I've seen blacks pissed on youtube where they confront Antifa and say you don't represent us!
Click to expand...

They are infantile nood-nicks, and when they meet up with a man with a S&W, they will learn a lesson.


----------



## Chipper

Time to put the snow plow on the 1 ton.


----------



## Tango2X

Get the "peaceful protester" bars installed on the trucks


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tango2X said:


> Get the "peaceful protester" bars installed on the trucks


I wonder if one could mount some gen-you-wine Slippy pikes on the bumper...... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Pir8fan

Not to worry. If they come to my neighborhood, a dozen or so of us already have a plan to seriously thin their herd.


----------



## soyer38301

If they come to my area they have to get past gramma a few houses west of me. Good luck with that 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull

MisterMills357 said:


> Antifa is over-playing its hand, it is one thing to block roads, but it is another thing to threaten people.
> 
> They will lose that battle every time that they try it. They will be run over by terrified people, and they will be shot, by people who aren't afraid of them.
> 
> I guess that never occurs to them.


I'm concerned, but not terrified. I'll just drive like I did when I was in Detroit.


----------



## dwight55

Crash.........

Thump . . . thump . . . thump . . . thump . . .

RRRRRrrrrrrr

(click . . . transmission in reverse)

Thump . . . thump . . . thump . . . thump . . .

(look out windshield)

"Whatcha think . . . worth checking out??"

"Nahh . . . it's cold and raining . . . plus it don't look like he's breathing . . . much. Won't last long . . . wouldn't make it to ER"

"OK"

Thump . . . thump . . . thump . . . thump . . .

"Hey . . . we got time to stop here at Wally-world"

"Yeah . . . might as well . . . nothing else going on"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> The majority ain't Black. They are punk-ass white.


Read post #8 line 4, I had it covered there.:devil:


----------



## keith9365

Well, I guess it's a chance to really put the caliber debate to the test and report our results. As of now, I still all in for 9mm. When it starts, how long should we give it before we report back and discuss our findings? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Denton

keith9365 said:


> Well, I guess it's a chance to really put the caliber debate to the test and report our results. As of now, I still all in for 9mm. When it starts, how long should we give it before we report back and discuss our findings? I'm open to suggestions.


Personally, I'm not going to step in front of any chunk of flying lead.


----------



## SOCOM42

keith9365 said:


> Well, I guess it's a chance to really put the caliber debate to the test and report our results. As of now, I still all in for 9mm. When it starts, how long should we give it before we report back and discuss our findings? I'm open to suggestions.


As a matter of experience, it takes a double tap from a 9mm to get the desired rapid results.

I only carry a 9mm when concealment requires it, it is loaded with Wini SXT otherwise, I carry a 45.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> As a matter of experience, it takes a double tap from a 9mm to get the desired rapid results.
> 
> I only carry a 9mm when concealment requires it, it is loaded with Wini SXT otherwise, I carry a 45.


Yet, Homie can kill an innocent bystander with one shot from his stolen 9mm.


----------



## Nick

BLM and ANTIFA are mostly made up of white college hippie bitches that look like they haven't showered in a year. I think we'll be alright.


----------



## SOCOM42

Taken from Tea Party site.


Louisville residents were terrorized recently by the newest militant wing of the Democratic party. BLM protesters are still taking to the streets, making life miserable for all those who are unfortunate enough to cross their path. The footage that was released from these recent demonstrations is disturbing, to say the least.

A man with a very long gun was menacing passerbys. He stood in front of vehicles, letting them know that they cannot pass for any reason. The militants have taken to the streets in order to let the world know about the death of Travis Nagby. He is a local activist who works with the Black Lives Matter organization. He was murdered on Monday.

The young man was shot during a carjacking. He died at the hospital. The Louisville police department is on the case and their homicide unit is looking into potential causes. “Popular Louisville BLM activist Travis Nagdy was shot and killed last night during a carjacking. His last social media post stated he was on the way to the scene of a fatal police-involved shooting in the Portland neighborhood of Louisville during a traffic stop,” tweeted zerosum24.

This is a preview of what we are going to be dealing with for the next four years or so. Biden is in power now, so these are the demonstrations that we should come to expect. What happens when the leftists who voted for him are tired of seeing all of this talk without any action? They are bound to turn on him at some point, no matter how much time he spends cuddling up to extremists.

If these people are not careful, they are going to inspire a major about-face from the judges who are responsible for monitoring the results of the election. Sure, they may be on board with not allowing Trump to become president now but what happens if the violence forces their hand? They could decide to delay the Biden transition until things are under control.

This is probably wishful thinking at the moment but we can hope, right? Now, the leftists cannot even blame Trump for supposedly inciting the unrest. He’s supposed to be the great divider, the one who is responsible for all of the anger in this nation. Instead, he has been silent ever since the election results stopped going his way.

We cannot wait to see how the mainstream media manages to pin this one on conservatives. All of the riots and protests that you see in this nation are actually our fault, remember? The leftists who take to the streets to set fires and smash up cop cars are only being influenced to do so by the right-wing and all of those big meanies.

Stories like these also make us wonder what will happen next. Is the Biden inauguration going to be marred with violence when the leftists do not get their way? Some may not have seen this story in the midst of all the chaos that is going on in our nation but these people are already protesting against him! He hasn’t even made his way to the White House officially yet and they are already turning on him.

These are the people that Biden wanted to court, though. He did not realize that these wolves would turn on him and eat him alive the first chance that they get. It’s gotten to the point where they are taking to the streets even when police brutality has not taken place. Biden and his cronies need to be monitoring this situation very closely.

The amount of violence that this nation has seen during a year when everyone is supposed to be indoors is astounding. We shudder to think of what things are going to look like when things start to open back up again. A lot of people with a lot of pent up rage are going to be roaming the streets, looking for scores to settle…


----------



## Pobilly Duke

That might be too obvious.... Premeditated...

But I like it!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oh, absolutely! They premeditated their own injuries and deaths......


----------



## dwight55

Local BLM activist shot and killed.

And with some news of a greater impact . . . the Dairy Queen at 4th and Grand will be closing for the winter on Dec 2nd. 

The owner apologizes for any inconvenience . . . but he'll be back from Florida in time to open before March 1st.

And there you have it folks . . . all the news that is making news today.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42

dwight55 said:


> Local BLM activist shot and killed.
> 
> And with some news of a greater impact . . . the Dairy Queen at 4th and Grand will be closing for the winter on Dec 2nd.
> 
> The owner apologizes for any inconvenience . . . but he'll be back from Florida in time to open before March 1st.
> 
> And there you have it folks . . . all the news that is making news today.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Our local DQ stays open year round.

The offer all sorts of food for dine in and take out.

There is always a line of cars extending out into the street all the time.

My bitch is they reduced their cone sizes about 30% but kept the price the same.

Oh, only one BLM activist shot and killed, somebody needs more range time.


----------



## Eyeball

Kauboy said:


> ..Anyone tries to block my free travel and threatens me with a gun is directly threatening my life over my free exercise of rights. They will be killed where they stand without a word exchanged..


Yay..


----------



## Eyeball

SOCOM42 said:


> ..Biden is in power now, so these are the demonstrations that we should come to expect..


Perish the thought!
Oh wait...


----------



## 2guns

keith9365 said:


> Well, I guess it's a chance to really put the caliber debate to the test and report our results. As of now, I still all in for 9mm. When it starts, how long should we give it before we report back and discuss our findings? I'm open to suggestions.


yesterday


----------

